# Impostare bene Grub

## looca

Buongiorno,

ieri mi sono cimentato a installare Gentoo seguendo passo passo le istruzioni del manuale.

Tutto mi sembra sia proceduto bene fino al punto 10

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10

Ho installato la Grub per utente che "non" ha usato genkernel (vedi cod. 2.3).

Avendo io installato la kernel 2.6.39 r3 ho configurato il grub.conf di conseguenza. E forse per questo ho commesso qualche errore    :Sad: 

dato che al reboot Gentoo non parte   :Crying or Very sad: 

e mi appare questa schermata

 *Quote:*   

> GNU GRUB version 0.97(617k Lower/1833664K upper memory)
> 
> [Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported
> 
> For the first world, TAB lists possible command completions.Anywhere else TAB lists the possible completions of a device/filename]
> ...

 

Cosa posso fare per rimediare? Devo rimettere il cd live e quindi reimpostare la grub (e questo sarà sufficiente a far partire il sistema), oppure dovrò ricominciare l'installazione daccapo?

NB. Io ho partizionato il disco, ma Gentoo è la prima distro che installo. Ho messo il boot in sda/1 con 2GB

poi ho fatto una estesa e dentro ho messo swap (sda/5) / root /sda/6) e /home per Gentoo (sda7)...

Ora che ci penso: l'errore di grub non sarà mica dovuto al fatto che ho dato al boot ext/4 anziché ext/2?Last edited by looca on Sun Sep 18, 2011 6:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkmanPPT

intanto puoi bottare con la shell di grub.

come? semplice

scrivi "kernel <spazio> /boot/<premi tab per vedere il completamento>"

in questo modo puoi sapere che kernel scegliere. premi invio quando hai selezionato quello che vuoi.

dopodichè, scrivi "boot" e il tuo linux selezionato partirà.

----------

## looca

allora ho scritto

```
grub> kernel /boot/
```

Ho premuto TAB ed è venuto fuori

 *Quote:*   

> Possible files are: lost+found .keep kernel-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 boot grub

 

Come procedo?  :Question: 

(intanto grazie)  :Wink: 

----------

## allxsan

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> intanto puoi bottare con la shell di grub.
> 
> come? semplice
> 
> scrivi "kernel <spazio> /boot/<premi tab per vedere il completamento>"
> ...

 

colgo l'occasione per ripetere quello che, per me, e' uno dei punti  "deboli" che solitamente si incontrano quando si voglia utilizzare Gentoo ( ma anche Linux in genere ).  Il modo di  utilizzare la shell di grub, per esempio, e' una cosa che "impari" (dopo ricerche tra migliaia di risorse, vecchie e nuove, alcune volte  non sai se riferite  a grub o grub2, posto tu  abbia una connessione alternativa) solo quella volta in cui ti capiti di aver sbagliato qualcosa in grub.conf o in grub.cfg, ma che poi facilmente dimentichi perche' non ne hai piu' avuto  bisogno. Qualcosa rimane in mente, ma dopo qualche anno non ricordi  se "quella volta"  stavi usando grub o grub2, e sono abbastanza diversi tra loro. 

Proprio ieri sera ho  perso  due ore perche', con una nuova installazione di Gentoo su un notebook, il dvd/masterizzaore non funzionava. Ho tentato con tutte  tutte le possibili impostazioni suggerite nella documentazione ufficiale e nel  wiki, ogni posto indicava cose relativamente  diverse, specie in merito ad fstab, ma nessuna ha funzionato. Compilo e ricompilo il kernel, tento anche di impostarlo per l'utilizzo dei masterizzatori in "emulazione scsi" (unica via possibile  dieci anni fa ) , niente da fare. Alla fine, spazientito e con l'ugenza di  tornare ad occuparmi di cose serie,  elimino da fstab la parte relativa al masterizzatore, apro il cassettino, riavvio xorg e riprendo a lavorare. "Ci pensero' in futuro, quando avro' nuovamente  voglia di cercare  di  risolvere il problema incurante  del fatto che, molto probabilmente,  mi tocchera' perdere  altre  ore". Vedere il cassettino aperto mi dava fastidio. c'era ancora dentro il dvd che ho cercato inutilmente di far rilevare, lo chiudo....

Pochi secondi dopo, mentre ho ripreso a lavorare, si apre "Parole" che mi chiede se voglio guardare quel  DVD    :Surprised:   :Surprised: 

Eh no ! non e' possibile, e poi dove l'ha montato ?..proprio ora che in fstab non c'e'  piu'  nessuna indicazione in merito !

Prima o poi cerchero' di  capire cosa sia successo, cosa sia cambiato nella gestione e bla bla bla... ora ho  il lavoro da recuperare. 

E con Linux e' quasi sempre cosi'   :Sad: 

----------

## allxsan

 *looca wrote:*   

> allora ho scritto
> 
> ```
> grub> kernel /boot/
> ```
> ...

 

dovrebbe bastare :

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.39-gentoo-r3

----------

## looca

Dando il comando

```
kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.39-gentoo-r3
```

appare

 *Quote:*   

> [Linux-bz Image, setup=0x3200, size=0x483c30]

 

E ora, che comando uso per entrare nel sistema?  :Question: 

Grazie di nuovo

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Quote:*   

> E ora, che comando uso per entrare nel sistema? 
> 
> Grazie di nuovo

 

```
boot
```

----------

## looca

grazie mille... ci sono quasi. 

Ho solo un ultimo, stupidissimo problema di cui mi vergogno persino a dire.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Cosa metto come login di localhost?

Io mi ricordo solo di aver cambiato la password di root ma di non aver ancora assegnato alcun login!   :Confused: 

 :Embarassed: 

ops... ho scoperto, come login di localhost si deve dare

```
root
```

Ora sono dentro 

 *Quote:*   

> localhost ~ #

 

bene, ma scusate sempre queste domande da noobbio, per accedere all'ambiente desktop che ho scelto (kde) cosa devo fare ora? Questo?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=11

Oppure devo configurare X server? 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml

E, se sì, come accedo al file 

```
/etc/make.conf 
```

per installare Xorg e tutto il resto?

Update

nell'attesa ho provato a dare

```
emerge -av kde-meta
```

ma Failed to emerge. Mostro foto su questo link

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/b0a1d

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Update ore 19.43 ora italiana

IN pratica, qualsiasi cosa faccia mi dà

 *Quote:*   

> Failed to emerge dev/util/gperf-3.0.4

 

----------

## marziods

 *Quote:*   

> E, se sì, come accedo al file
> 
> ```
> 
> /etc/make.conf
> ...

 

con

```

nano /etc/make.conf
```

 *Quote:*   

> ma Failed to emerge. Mostro foto su questo link
> 
> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/b0a1d
> 
> Update ore 19.43 ora italiana
> ...

 

potresti cambiare mirror visto che non puo fare il dw del pacchetto oppure dare

```
emerge --skipfirst -av kde-meta 
```

Mandi

----------

## djinnZ

Mal che vada ripieghi sul vituperato emerge -aDNuvt @world oppure qdepends -Q gperf e vedi se è il caso di eliminare il pacchetto che lo richiede o la use che richiede questa dipendenza (use extras da disabilitare per udev) e vai avanti in attesa che sistemino i mirror.

----------

## bi-andrea

looca io non sono mai riuscito a installare qualsiasi grafica senza prima aver installato xorg-x11, poi per make.conf entri in 

```

nano /etc/make.conf
```

lì vedrai anche che ti da un esempio di make.conf in

```
/usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example

```

quel file puoi scriverci dentro e sistemarlo in /etc/make.conf da riscrivere l'altro perchè quando digiti emerge, lui cerca in /etc

per le use dei singoli pacchetti se vuoi attivare o meno per ogni uno di loro, devi scriverli quì

```
/etc/portage/package.use

```

----------

## fbcyborg

 *looca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma Failed to emerge. Mostro foto su questo link
> 
> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/b0a1d
> ...

 

```
mirrorselect -D -s3 -b10
```

e riprova.

----------

## djinnZ

 *bi-andrea wrote:*   

> looca io non sono mai riuscito a installare qualsiasi grafica senza prima aver installato xorg-x11

 Strano l'ultima volta che ci ho provato (prima dell'estate) non ho avuto nessun problema. Ed il sistema lo sto usando (èra un pc da usare senza monitor), qualche problema con il server X e dri ma il convento passa solo xming .

@looca: prima cosa cambia qual titilo perchè "la grub" è sgrammaticato.

Sempre in aggiunta a quanto detto da fbcyborg nel caso mirroselect non sia installato la soluzione è editare /etc/nake.conf e rimuovere ("commentare" semmai) la riga apposita.

----------

## einstangelo

Scusate io ho lo stesso problema, ma quando faccio 

```
kernel /boot/
```

 e premo tab, non mi da il kernel... cosa posso fare?

grazie

----------

## Onip

la directory / per grub è la stessa /boot . prova quindi con / + TAB

----------

